# OSC for OBS App



## jshea2 (Feb 28, 2021)

jshea2 submitted a new resource:

OBSosc App - Controls and listens to OBS via OSC.



> View attachment 66980
> 
> *OBSosc
> Download*
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## jshea2 (Mar 23, 2021)

jshea2 updated OSC for OBS App with a new update entry:

OSC for OBS ( v2.3)



> View attachment 68226
> 
> *OSC for OBS*
> An _Electron_ application that controls and listens to OBS via OSC.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## jshea2 (Apr 16, 2021)

jshea2 updated OSC for OBS App with a new update entry:

OSC for OBS ( v2.4)



> *OSC for OBS*
> An _Electron_ application that controls and listens to OBS via OSC.
> Made for live events for triggering and automating cues from an external application (like QLab)
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## jshea2 (May 3, 2021)

jshea2 updated OSC for OBS App with a new update entry:

OSC for OBS (v2.6.1)



> *OSC for OBS*
> An _Electron_ application that controls and listens to OBS via OSC.
> Made for live events for triggering and automating cues from an external application (like QLab)
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## jshea2 (Nov 22, 2021)

jshea2 updated OSC for OBS App with a new update entry:

OSC for OBS (v2.7)



> > *OSC for OBS*
> > An _Electron_ application that controls and listens to OBS via OSC.
> > Made for live events for triggering and automating cues from an external application (like QLab and TouchOSC)
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## tractor (Dec 20, 2022)

Hey there, 
I've got this working great on MacOS Catalina 10.15.7, v3.0, very solid stuff; respect to the coder! I'm actually using it to send messages from Pure Data to OBS. 
I'd love to get this running the same way in Ubuntu 20.04. I note that there's a Linux asset in the releases. Can it be made to work in that environment?


----------

